

Introducing SitBy.us: mobile app for checking in at SXSW panels - adamhowell
http://weightshift.com/memo/introducing-sitbyus

======
icey
I really like this idea - I can think of a few times where it would have been
really useful. Usually I end up jumping up and down or waving a piece of paper
in the air until the person I'm looking for sees me. I appreciate having a
more... dignified option.

